# Eigenen Media Player Programmieren



## flyingmonkey (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
mein Chef hat mir mal wieder eine tolle Aufgabe gegeben, er meint, das ich jetzt nach 7 Monaten VB lernen mich mal an was schweres Wagen sollte.
Seine Aufgabe klingt Leicht aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das großartig anstellen soll...
Mir würden schon Tips reichen, oder nützliche Hinweise, da ichversuchen will so viel wie Möglich selbst zu machen.

Nun zur Aufgabe: Ich soll einen MediaPlayer (erstmal nur für Mp3) programmiern, ohne die einbindung von dem Windows MediaPLayer oder ähnlichem(Winamp, Blackbid).

In meinen Augen im Moment eine sehr schwierige Aufgabe ...

Bitte helft mir 

MfG monkey


----------



## ronaldh (23. Januar 2008)

> er meint, das ich jetzt nach 7 Monaten VB lernen mich mal an was schweres Wagen sollte.



Da hat er recht, nach 7 Monaten sollte das schon gehen. Lies Dir mal diese Tipps durch, überleg Dir ein Konzept. Wenn Du an Detailprobleme stößt, kannst Du ja wieder nachfragen.


----------

